# Small air cylinder



## dirty tools (Aug 13, 2020)

I have a small air cylinder, spring return, about 1/2” throw 
the shaft is threaded for 3/8 X 18
I am thinking of maybe a filler out for it
i need a air Control valve to operate It, it needs a automaticly close and open. 
I have little bench room I will makes a mount in order to mount it in a vise when I use it.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 13, 2020)

That's a very short stroke,  if I was to build a filing machine I think I would start with a longer stroke cylinder
-Mark


----------



## dirty tools (Aug 13, 2020)

The stroke length depends upon a thickness the metal 
be sides I don’t know what else I can use it for


----------



## rock_breaker (Aug 14, 2020)

If you did build the filer it would be an interesting project that may lead to another use.  As markba633csi says it is a short stroke but perhaps could be increased by a lever system similar to that used on steam locomotives. As you say it would certainly work on sheet metal. Enjoy the challenge!
Ray


----------

